# Worst movie going experience?



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 23, 2013)

What's the worst movie going experience you have gone through?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 23, 2013)

Paranormal Activity 4.. especially with my mate OB, guy is like a sterotypical black person at the movie theatre.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 23, 2013)

2 years ago I used to watch garbage like the wolfman and titan quest on theaters... nowadays I make better choices based on the directors and shit.


----------



## Ash (Jan 23, 2013)

When I actively made the decision to watch Max Payne.


----------



## Grape (Jan 23, 2013)

*Godzilla (1998)*

I fell asleep. Horrible, horrible movie.


----------



## Ash (Jan 23, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> *Godzilla (1998)*
> 
> I fell asleep. Horrible, horrible movie.



That was totally my favorite movie when it came out. I was eleven at the time though


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2013)

I've had quite a few, but a recent one was when I went to see _The Hobbit_. I was sitting next to an autistic girl who kept making noises throughout the whole movie. I could tolerate that give the circumstances, but it was worsened by the fact that a little over halfway into the movie I think she soiled herself, because I smelled feces and it didn't go away.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 23, 2013)

Went to see Elf in the theater with a bunch of family members and the screen blacked out for about 10 minutes in the middle of the movie leaving us in pitch darkness for at least half the time.  My younger cousin started getting freaked out and cried for a good seven minutes too, and we had to take her outside and almost weren't allowed back in because we didn't have our ticket stubs...so we left two other young cousins in there alone.

Oh then there was the time we watched the Avengers and the sound began fading when Thor found Loki, and didn't resolve itself till they reached the ship.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 23, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I've had quite a few, but a recent one was when I went to see _The Hobbit_. I was sitting next to an autistic girl who kept making noises throughout the whole movie. I could tolerate that give the circumstances, but it was worsened by the fact that a little over halfway into the movie I think she soiled herself, because I smelled feces and it didn't go away.



lmao thats a horrible experience. I can relate; when I went to watch The Dark Knight Rises with my ex-girlfriend, there were a bunch of drunk guys sitting in front of us ( I could smell the alcohol) and one of them puked by the stairs. Needless to say, the smell was disgusting and stay with us until the end of the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2013)

> I was sitting next to an autistic girl who kept making noises throughout the whole movie.



Son c'mon now


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2013)

Did you even read the whole post?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2013)

I mean, seriously. Get over yourself -- I don't care who you are, smelling feces an hour makes for a poor theater experience.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I mean, seriously. Get over yourself -- I don't care who you are, smelling feces an hour makes for a poor theater experience.



A real man would have enjoyed it as an added part of the movie. Kind of like 3D but with smell


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 24, 2013)

Can't really think of anything bad. I mean, even when I watched the Balls of Fury (it was the only available at the time and the hour we chose to go), I still had fun since my friend were there and it was one of those too-bad-that-it-is-actually-fun movies. So it didn't really bother me. 
Although I guess there were a couple of times, like in the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo where during the second half of the movie, I really wanted to go to the toilet. I was like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"Just kill Craig. I don't care. Just be over with it already!"


 lol and one other time in Indiana Jones 4 where the audio was out of synch for a while but still can't say those were the worst movie going experiences ever.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

If I wanted smell-o-vision I would have watched Spy Kids.


----------



## Keary ♥ (Jan 24, 2013)

Went to the cinema with a friend to see the Dark Knight Rises. One man continually yelled out at scenes and would air his disapproval of a few things. He was asked to leave and started grabbing on of the employees before being taken away. Later a teen and his mom were moving seats and were walking past our legs as we let them past. The teen tripped and dropped his soda on my stomach and lap. I had to go out and try and dry my pants in the bathroom. When I got back the man was away at it, asking question after question of what was happening to his wife/girlfriend.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 24, 2013)

Aurora Century 16 was always a pretty crappy movie theater (way before the shooting). Drunks, people on cellphones, kids sneaking into films, etc. Floors were always sticky and people would leave their drinks in their chairs when they left, and if they tipped over someone could wind up sitting down on a wet seat. However, right around the corner from Century 16 is Cinema Grill, which takes ab out a month or two to get newer movies in, but it's like a restaurant/movie theater, where you sit in large single person couches, have a table and there are waiters to serve you actual food.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2013)

> I mean, seriously. Get over yourself -- I don't care who you are, smelling feces an hour makes for a poor theater experience.



Well then move your ass.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

The theater was packed, there was nowhere else to sit. Get over it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2013)

to play devil's advocate it's not really easy moving around the theater mid movie in the dark

especially if the movie is sold out or packed


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2013)

The one who needs to get over it is you.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

You're the one starting stuff, dude. I'm not sitting here pissed off over what happened -- I just posted one story from a bit ago that wasn't an enjoyable incident. I wasn't even pissed off when it originally happened. And you're the one who came in here butt hurt. Get over yourself.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it still Tree of Life

Yes, it's still tree of life

Ana Karanina is a close runner up though


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> If I wanted smell-o-vision I would have watched Spy Kids.



just think of it like watching Radagast the Brown in 4-D


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

I tend to have a poor time whenever I go see movies with my parents or their friends. They unfortunately fit into the stereotype of Black people at the movies. You know, reacting to things in the movie, asking obvious questions, and talking on the phone, all with zero subtlety.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2013)

How could Tree of Life be a bad experience in theaters :'[


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2013)

Parallax said:


> How could Tree of Life be a bad experience in theaters :'[



Personal preferences

There was a giant poster outside the room where people could sign blurbs to it, and half of them were people orgasming about some transcending experience, and other people pissed off they blew good ticket money


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2013)

I wasn't butthurt Stunna, the one who's overly defensive is you.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know anyone who appreciates being made out to be some kind of douche who mocks the autistic.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2013)

to be fair both of you came across as douches


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2013)

I was once sat next to this kid wearing a Disney shirt, ruined my film experience.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't own a Disney shirt.


----------



## Psychic (Jan 24, 2013)

I have quite a few. Not as bad as some of you in here, thank God. I rarely go to a theater when it's pack, I like my space.

- It was Charlie's Angels, the first one, and this couple kept laughing and they sounded, no lie, like hyenas. I gladly moved far away from them...only to end up near a crying baby.

- I was so excited about watching Congo with my now ex-boyfriend, and it wasn't that great a movie but still good., but I got interrupted by a loud snoring coming from no other than my ex. who fell asleep.

- I sat right next to this bitch who spilled coke on my shoe and didn't bother to apologize.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2013)

I am going to switch it up and tell some good experiences since I have no bad ones. Well, one bad one for after the theatre involving people from the theatre so I will list that as well.

- My girlfriend and I were in the theatre just making out most of the movie and there were like 3 other girls in the place. Highschool or middleschool girls. Anyway, movie ends and we leave. We are making out again at a red light and my foot slipped off the petal and we rear end a van. Lucky there was no damage or anything. Turns out, the girls from the theatre that saw us making out were in the van with their mom. They told their mom we were the people making out the whole time during the movie.

- Another time we actually had the theatre all to ourselves. Only time ever. Had her pull her jeans down some and ride me during the movie reverse cowgirl so she could watch as well.

- Went to one of the new Stars Wars movies (never had seen any before and I forget which one it was) but it was boring as hell. Place was sold out so we were crowded inbetween people. Movie was super boring and my girl had a skirt on so I started fingering her between all of the people. Not sure if anyone noticed or not.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

You and your girlfriends don't sound bright.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 24, 2013)

Stunna mocked an autistic girl.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

I wasn't trying to.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 24, 2013)

You should've tried hitting on her. I know I would've.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 25, 2013)

Stunna said:


> You and your girlfriends don't sound bright.



Sex makes you stupid? I didn't know Disney movies taught kids about sex. How you learn this stuff Stunna?

I also thought of another experience.

I have always been a big Eminem fan so of course I had to go see 8 Mile when it came out way back when. Either me and my girlfriend were both under 17 or only she was. Either way I had my brother go in and buy tickets in advance. Well, the movie was so big that this particular theatre had 2 checkpoints set up to check ID's to get into the movie (never have I encountered such a thing before). So I go up to this couple (they look about mid 20's) and ask them if they will pretend to be our older brother and sister for the night to get us into the movie. They turned out to be pretty nice and they helped us get in.


----------



## Federer (Jan 25, 2013)

Ultrasuck, I mean Ultraviolet.

The worst script ever with PS1 special effects.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

Sex in public places, bro.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2013)

nothing about public sex makes you stupid

now making out while behind the wheel of a car is pretty dumb and I don't know but I wouldn't finger my girl if there was a stranger literally sitting next to us.  But hey that's just me.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

It's dumb having sex in a movie theater when someone could literally walk in at any moment.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2013)

Stunna still too young to comprehend the thrill of possibly getting caught


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 25, 2013)

Parallax said:


> nothing about public sex makes you stupid



One of our rare agreements. 



> now making out while behind the wheel of a car is pretty dumb



Again, another agreement. Young dumb and full of cum. I believe you are familiar with that turn of phrase. 



> and I don't know but I wouldn't finger my girl if there was a stranger literally sitting next to us.  But hey that's just me.



Read below. The thrill of getting caught or people seeing is even higher in that situation. Plus it was a one time thing. Not like I made a habit of it. 



Parallax said:


> Stunna still too young to comprehend the thrill of possibly getting caught



He may not even know what sex is. It is very possible he is mistaking it for something else altogether.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

Some kind of stork summoning ritual, right?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2013)

sex on the beach is famous for a very good reason


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

Sandy vaginas?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2013)

you mean "dick masseuses"


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh man, the things I've done with girls in public places.

I'm going to hell, Stunna. There's no deity that would forgive most of those acts I've committed.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2013)

Seeing 'Drive' in theaters was sort of problematic too. Great movie of course, but I saw it with my cousins, brother, uncle, and dad. They all detested it (expecting something along the lines of 'Fast and the Furious'), and were very vocal about it during the movie as well.


----------



## Jena (Jan 26, 2013)

I honestly don't remember what movie I went to see, but this experience still makes me want to puke.

I came into the movie a bit late, after it had already gotten dark. So I sit down and start watching the previews. At some point I put my arms on armrests. That's when I feel a bunch of small things poking into me. They were mostly crusty, but a few were wet. I assumed they were popcorn shards and spilled soda., but they were annoying so I lifted up my arm to wipe them off. 

THEY WERE FUCKING BOOGERS

SOME NASTY FUCK WITH APPARENTLY A SUPERHUMAN AMOUNT OF SNOT HAD PICKED THEIR NOSE AND WHIPED ALL THE BOOGERS ON THE ARMREST

AND MY ARM WAS IN IT

A FEW OF THEM HAD BECOME DISLODGED FROM THE SEAT AND WERE HANGING OFF MY ARM


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 26, 2013)

Jena said:


> I honestly don't remember what movie I went to see, but this experience still makes me want to puke.
> 
> I came into the movie a bit late, after it had already gotten dark. So I sit down and start watching the previews. At some point I put my arms on armrests. That's when I feel a bunch of small things poking into me. They were mostly crusty, but a few were wet. I assumed they were popcorn shards and spilled soda., but they were annoying so I lifted up my arm to wipe them off.
> 
> ...



Did you still see that movie or did you walk out?


----------

